# if you dock westerner end go to boat now



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

water has drop 9 to 10 feet in the marnias boats are tip over, some taking on water, lots laying on the rocks, its a total war zone boats laying all over the place, when water comes back in lots of boats are going to get caught under
the docks and take in water, no ones has seen anything like this before, its 
like a torndo has going thru the marnia, I would show pictuces but drop
video cammera in the water trying to get in boat. Just a bad day. Maumee 
river is complete dry in perrysburg. and its going to blow all night. we just got back from mienkes marina.


----------



## cherokee35 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is no joke. I was out at Meinke's West for 2 hours trying to secure my boat from future damage and helping others as I could. People were nailing 2 x 4's to extend dock posts so when the water rises, boats don't get hung up under the docks. Dock lines were pulling free under the pressure, many boats have sustain serious damage. Take a 10 foot ladder if you want to access your boat from the dock, six footer won't help. I was able to get on my boat from the bow pulpit without getting wet. Good Luck


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I stopped at Meinkes to check on friends boats and saw the carnage. There were boats ripped up all over the marina. Mine at Green Cove was sitting in the mud with the outdrive submersed in the mud. It's a real mess and hopefully the water will ease back in and lessen further damage.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone been to the Turtle Creek Campground slips?

Looks like I will head up there and be there at daylight. Not sure what I could do in the dark tonight?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

This is all in the far west basin? 

Good luck fellas!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

even sandusky bay should be dry by now.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

A few pics of Mienkes Marina I hope it stops blowing soon


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Ive seen it bad before, but that has to be the worst, hope your boats make it through okay, a pulled dock cleat is one thing, I hope no one gets their boat stuck under a dock.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what happend that caused the water level to drop so badly?


----------



## kohouty (Aug 3, 2009)

wind wind..
ill be out by vermillion today if any one needs some help give me a ring 

330-321-2695
chris


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

*AMAZING?* Most DANGEROUS Lake from the 5.

Just got done reading 4 books in the conquest of this nation.

Even back in the 1700's personal journals of malitia groups, British, & American 
military personel have mentioned how DANGEROUS Mother Erie was.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> what happend that caused the water level to drop so badly?


Strong, constant west wind is blowing the water toward the eastern part of the lake. Hope everybody's boat is O.K.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm off on thurs. if anybody needs help. 216-789-3853 Rick


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Has anyone been in the Vermilion River area? Specifically Romps Water Port? I am wondering if I need to drive up today for salvage work.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Those pictures are incredible!! I have heard of this happening from time to time but have never been there to witness it. I never dreamed it could pull 9-10 feet of water out of the west end. That is just incredible.

I wish I lived closer and I would offer my help. There are certainly a lot of folks who have some damage already and many more if those boats are not righted and secured properly before the water comes back.

Good luck to everyone in your recovery efforts.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

WOOOOW!!! 


Glad ours is rack stored!


----------



## BadBoy (Mar 4, 2006)

I checked my boat in Vermilion last night around 6:30 and the water in the river by Romps was down about 3 feet or so. Most boats looked to be riding it out fine. It may be a different story up river past Valley Harbor.

I also took a ride down to Sherod to check out the rocks and I know I will take a little more care in that area during the night bite, there are rocks and old piers everywhere in that area.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

brewkettle said:


> Has anyone been in the Vermilion River area? Specifically Romps Water Port? I am wondering if I need to drive up today for salvage work.


already answered as I typed

GR


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

Boats were in the mud in Vermilion river at Bulans near the southern railroad bridge.(7:00 pm Mon) As Bad Boy said if your are south of that you may want to check your boat. Floating docks definitely saved the day for many.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> what happend that caused the water level to drop so badly?


How about a Gail lasting 24 hours or more. Constant wind around 35knts. The highest gust was late yesterday @ nearly 46knts. 

Every fall the westerly winds push out the water over here. But this blow is one for the record books in terms of how much damage it will cause.


----------



## lyman68 (Mar 1, 2008)

This happens every couple of years usually its not this early in the season. I dock at lake front in pc and the extra money for floating docks in a deep water marina is well worth it. The marina staff checked boats constantly yesterday afternoon. One boat in the mud. In 2001 Nov1st I walked across the mouth to the chanell at lake front. The marina was completely land locked! My boat was still floating although ten feet of it was sticking off the back of the dock! Still amazing no matter how many times i see it.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

brewkettle said:


> Has anyone been in the Vermilion River area? Specifically Romps Water Port? I am wondering if I need to drive up today for salvage work.


I keep my boat at Bulans and my Old Man went to take a look. We are on the river and still floating. I am not sure how the lagoon looks.


----------



## Fasteddie26 (Sep 5, 2006)

How r the boats in the huron river???? We keep ours there?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Fasteddie26 said:


> How r the boats in the huron river???? We keep ours there?


Where at on the Huron River ?


----------



## Fasteddie26 (Sep 5, 2006)

right past the first fuel station not sure the name with all the sail boats


----------



## Fasteddie26 (Sep 5, 2006)

its north of the train bridge about 200 yards thanks


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Water level at baypoint marina in Marblehead was down 2 ft but far from dry, this marina is at the mouth of Sandusky bay


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

went back to dock at meinkes west at 10.ooam water was half way back in
still five feet down, anyone on floaters yesterday your boats were on the rocks you may want to check, five boats between anchor pointe and mienkes west, took on water and sank, they were pumping them out and had cranes
lifting them out, also watch out some big trees have floated into the channel
this is as much infor. I have at this time


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

I was out checking on some local customers' boats and also our inventory between 1-2PM Tuesday in the Huron area. Things have improved dramatically from yesterday. Water level at Sawmill Creek Resort Marina is up at least 3 feet from how far it was down yesterday at this time.

Also checked Huron Boat Basin (no issues yesterday or today with deeper water and the floating docks), Huron Yacht Club - same all OK. Holiday Harbor is in good shape Tuesday.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Not sure about most marinas out west but mine spent all of the day yesterday checking all the boats docked there ! they lossened and retied any boat that needed it ! When I left this morning the water was back up some what and the staff drove around and checked for any issues ! This place has around 500 docks so this is no small task ! Nice to know that they actual care !


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Went to Copper Kettle around noon to check on mine and all the boats but 1 were afloat there, apparently it had a weak transom and the lower unit allowed water to flood in when the boot ruptured. I talked to a guy who said that they were all on the mud yesterday until the water started to rise early this AM. The ones on the floating docks were looking OK, but he said that the ones tied to the permanent slips were hanging from their ropes until the water lifted them. Also advised to watch your lower unit water intakes as they might be blocked by mud.

spinner


----------



## Sinbad (May 4, 2009)

Do you think the water will back to normal for Fishing on Sunday, or should I wait...


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Green Cove / Wild Wings water is coming up,


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeh Roger23 I saw that boat last night with a crowd of people looking at it. Water came up nice and easy today and probably helped avoid alot of further damage. Mine rose out of the mud nicely and was running fine when I checked it. I think it actually ran better after its mud pack! I've seen Cooley Canal lower during winter gales but that was the lowest I've seen our floaters in the 30 years I've docked there.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

I made it out yesterday after calling off work. When I got to Wildwings at 1300 all was looking normal. My boat was just sitting their like nothing happened. I was very relieved. Those pics are crazy. Remind me to take the boat out on September 1st next year.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Does anybody know how west or east harbor was during the low water?

Ski


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

ski said:


> Does anybody know how west or east harbor was during the low water?
> 
> Ski


Ski I drove out to foxhaven and Midway on catawba and everything looks fine. I spoke with the dock office at foxhaven for 2010 dockage and they said the water level never fell more than 3 feet.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Iv2fish do you dock at Bay Point? i see you are from the Columbus area, I dock at bay point on P11 dock i am also from Columbus area.going up this weakend getting ready to pull boat. Tight Lines Fishguy


----------

